# Introducing....Bailey (cavalier king charles spaniel puppy)



## Lynel Berryhill-Ruff Ride (Jan 8, 2010)

We did a photo shoot with Bailey recently for our new book and I just had to share.....he was absolutely the sweetest puppy.










Lynel Berryhill
www.RuffRide.com - check out our website for tons of cute puppy pics
http://twitter.com/Ruff_Ride


----------



## genEus (Nov 25, 2009)

Absolutely adorable! Can't wait to get mine in a month!


----------

